# [RESOLU] Plasma - Quelques petits problèmes

## Fulgurance

Bonjour, voilà j'ai fini par résoudre tous les problèmes majeurs qui m'empêchaient de démarrer gentoo en graphique ! Enfin un bureau ! (alléluia)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

J'ai cependant désormais quelques petites questions que j'ai préféré regrouper sur un seul topique pour plus de faciliter:

-Comment dois-je faire pour rendre ma souris branchée en USB détectable ? (pour le moment je ne peux que me servir de mon pavé tactile ...)

-Comment puis-je régler les problèmes d'affichage de polices ? (au premier démarrage, certaines polices s'affiche mal et font comme des petites tâches noirs puis après cela s'affiche en pas très net) -> j'ai l'impression qu'il  doit en fait manqué certaines polices systèmes pour un affichage correcte, mais je ne vois pas lesquelles ?

-Pourquoi malgré ma configuration de la langue dans mon make.conf, je n'ai que l'anglais de disponible pour le langage dans les paramètres régionaux (paramètres systèmes sous plasma)?

-Savez-vous quel paquet permet d'avoir firefox aurora ? Je n'arrive pas à le trouver... (overlay ?)Last edited by Fulgurance on Wed Mar 29, 2017 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour Fulgurance,

Pour la souris : as-tu bien défini ce qu'il faut dans le noyau (USB/souris) ? Donne-nous emerge --info STP

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB/Guide

Pour la langue : c'est défini dans /etc/locale.gen (puis exécuter locale-gen, utilitaire appelé lors d'une mise à jour de glibc), et puis chaque utilisateur peut définir sa langue. Cela dépend de comment tu lances ta session X, ou si tu définis une langue par défaut (eselect locale)

Voir https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization

Pour les fontes : regarde eselect fontconfig. Cela gèrera le fonctionnement par défaut des fontes, qui est ensuite adapté selon ton gestionnaire de fenêtres (KDE plasma)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig

Pour Aurora : no se.

----------

## guitou

Hello

aurora, c'est firefox (www-client/firefox ou www-client/firefox-bin) en fait: se presente sous un autre nom (aurora) pour de sombres motifs de licence (qui n'ont d'ailleurs plus lieu d'etre, je crois).

++

Gi)

----------

## Fulgurance

Ah d'accord. Mais je me suis trompé en fait, je voulais parler de firefox en version pour développeur   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fulgurance

Tiens sinon, un emerge --info. J'ai suivi ton lien, mais sans succès, ou alors j'ai oublié quelque chose ...

D'ailleurs en fait, ce n'est pas que ma souris qui n'est pas détecté, mais tous les médias amovibles, clé USB ou souris ...

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700HQ_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16317260 total,  14114752 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20971516 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 21 Mar 2017 23:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr_FR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu activé le support USB dans ton noyau ?

----------

## Fulgurance

Bah il me semble bien pourtant ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu as mis le support "config.gz", fais un "zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz" pour vérifier.

Vérifie que tu as bien le nouveau noyau qui tourne avec uname -a

----------

## Fulgurance

Alors, j'ai regardé, j'utilise bien le dernier noyau, par contre, le fichier config.gz n'existe pas, donc j'ai peux être oublié quelque chose effectivement ... que dois-je modifier dans mon kernel du coup ?

----------

## Mr. T.

La configuration du noyau est éventuellement copiée par convenance. Typiquement, le fichier de configuration est /boot/config-nom-du-noyau, /proc/config.gz

(CONFIG_IKCONFIG & CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC), /usr/src/linux-version-du-noyau/.config

Je crois que la documentation du noyau (/usr/src/linux-version-du-noyau/Documentation/) fournit des informations essentielles et permet d'appréhender la configuration du noyau.

Les commandes suivantes fournissent des informations utiles pour la configuration. Il faudrait fournir le contenu du fichier de configuration (config).

```
root # lspci -knn

root # lsusb
```

J'ai aussi trouvé des documents (que je n'ai pas lus) sur le web :

http://www.linux.org/threads/linux-kernel-reading-guide.5384/

http://www.linux-usb.org

Gentoo fournit de la documentation (plus ou moins idéale) : qsearch linux | grep doc

----------

## Mr. T.

Une façon efficace de procéder serait d'extraire les informations d'environnements comme SystemRescueCD (ou d'une autre distribution Linux) en utilisant 

la commande lsmod afin de connaître les modules chargés par le noyau.

----------

## Fulgurance

Alors, pour la commande lspci -knn:

```
lspci -knn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:1910] (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:191b] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a12f] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [1462:11ac]

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [8086:a131] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [1462:11ac]

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 [8086:a13a] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI [1462:11ac]

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:a103] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:a110] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 [8086:a114] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:a118] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #14 [8086:a11d] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #15 [8086:a11e] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [8086:a14e] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [1462:11ac]

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC [8086:a121] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H PMC [1462:11ac]

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [8086:a170] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [8086:a123] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H SMBus [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1c20] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

3c:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:010f] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:0001]

        Kernel driver in use: nvme

3d:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [1969:e0a1] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:11ac]

        Kernel driver in use: alx

        Kernel modules: alx

3e:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e] (rev 32)

        Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [1a56:1535]

        Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

        Kernel modules: ath10k_pci
```

Par contre, la commande lsusb, je ne l'ai pas, paquet manquant ?

Enfin, le retour de la commande lsmod:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bbswitch                4768  0

nvidia_drm             35840  2

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     5431  0

ath10k_pci             32413  0

ath10k_core           224781  1 ath10k_pci

ath                    18555  1 ath10k_core

alx                    29203  0

nvidia_modeset        756775  6 nvidia_drm

mdio                    3191  1 alx

vboxpci                14318  0

vboxnetadp             18502  0

vboxnetflt             16484  0

vboxdrv               355469  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

nvidia              11847979  104 nvidia_modeset

atl1c                  34050  0
```

----------

## sebB

Pour ton pb USB, poste

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB
```

Pour ton kde en anglais, installe

```
kde-apps/kde-l10n

kde-apps/kde4-l10n
```

----------

## Fulgurance

Pour le retour de la commande :

```
sudo cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LAN78XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_POD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_PODHD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_TONEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_VARIAX is not set

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEDS_TRIGGER_USBPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FOTG210_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_TEST_MODE is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USBIP_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HDRC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760 is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHSET_TEST_FIXTURE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB4604 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LINK_LAYER_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHAOSKEY is not set

# USB Physical Layer drivers

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED_TRIG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ULPI_BUS is not set

# LED driver for blink(1) USB RGB LED is under Special HID drivers (HID_THINGM)

# CONFIG_PHY_PXA_28NM_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_BCM_KONA_USB2_PHY is not set
```

Bizarre, pourquoi ça met not set ? Pourtant il me semble bien avoir activé l'USB dans le menuconfig du kernel ...

Par contre pour la langue, ça n'a rien changé, j'ai toujours du "FRANGLAIS" ... et dans les paramètres régionaux, dans l'onglet Langage, je n'ai que American English...

----------

## Mr. T.

La commande lsusb est fournie avec le paquet sys-apps/usbutils

```
00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a12f] (rev 31)

Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [1462:11ac]
```

```
# CONFIG USB XHCI HCD is not set
```

Il faudrait au moins activer le contrôleur xHCI pour avoir le support USB v3 (USB 3.0) dans la configuration.

Nouvelle édition : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Gentoo_Kernel_Configuration_Guide

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB/Guide

Les identifiants vendor:product [8086:a12f] peuvent être utiles pour configurer le noyau car ils identifient le matériel précisément.

Une recherche sur le web fournit des résultats pertinents.

----------

## Fulgurance

Nickel ! Maintenant c'est bon, c'est détecté ! Merci  :Very Happy: 

Pour la langue, une idée ?

Sinon connais tu le nom du paquet qui contient des polices supplémentaires comme Fixed Sys Font (je crois qu'elle s'appelle comme ça de mémoire)

----------

## sebB

C'est tout ton systeme qui est en anglais ou juste plasma?

Poste /etc/portage/make.conf et eix kde-apps/kde-l10n

Rajoute fr dans LINGUAS et lance un emerge -uDNv @world

----------

## Fulgurance

Alors j'ai déjà mis fr pour LINGUAS, mais ça ne change rien...

Non ce n'est pas tout le système, juste plasma.

J'ai d'ailleurs un autre bug aussi, quand je met comme icône celui de plasma pour le lanceur d'application, si j’agrandis trop la barre de menu, l’icône ne s'affiche plus comme à l'origine, ça affiche à la place un dessin du bureau plasma... Pourquoi ?!?

----------

## Mr. T.

L'utilisation de la variable LINGUAS comme USE_EXPAND est dépréciée (déconseillée).

Une notification (nouvelle - mise à jour) a été envoyé ; eselect news list : "2016-06-19  L10N USE_EXPAND variable replacing LINGUAS".

```
...

L10N="fr"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ... LINGUAS ..."

...

```

Mon interface est en français (KDE Plasma 5.8.5, KDE Frameworks 5.29.0, Qt 5.6.2).

Je n'ai jamais ajouté de fontes à un système d'exploitation mais je pense que les fontes font parties de la catégorie media-fonts dans l'arborescence Portage.

Remarque : Il convient de poursuivre un fil de discussion que l'on a initié : Gentoo don't detect or mount USB storage or mouse !

----------

## Fulgurance

C'est bon j'ai mis à jour le topique que j'avais ouvert 

Par contre je n'ai vraiment pas compris, USE_EXPAND remplace LINGUAS ? Comment je dois configurer ça ?

----------

## Mr. T.

Tu as bien fait de poser des questions : j'admets que je n'avais pas saisi le principe de USE_EXPAND et l'usage de LINGUAS.

En bref, Gentoo avait redéfinit la variable LINGUAS, auparavant utilisée par le logiciel de "localisation" gettext (cf. note).

Toutefois, cette redéfinition a engendré des problèmes. Finalement, Gentoo a introduit la variable L10N et abandonné la redéfinition de LINGUAS.

Une variable USE_EXPAND est une variable de type USE particulière. En outre, il est important de ne pas confondre un élément use flag (ou USE flag) avec la variable USE.

De plus, malheureusement, la documentation nécessaire pour comprendre, est éparse (cf. USE Flags (handbook), linguas (developper manual), 

LINGUAS et L10N (Wiki), USE Flags (developper manual)). 

La variable LINGUAS originale (la variable LINGUAS "standard", celle employée par le logiciel gettext) permet de supporter uniquement la localisation des langues indiquées. 

Par exemple, LINGUAS="fr, en" n'installera que les données linguistiques relatives à l'anglais et au français si le logiciel supporte ces langues, en autres. 

Tandis que la variable L10N (ex. L10N="fr_FR, en_GB" -- attention : cette valeur est incorrecte, voir remarque, ci-dessous) permettra de récupérer des paquets spécifiques (de localisation) et 

installera la localisation anglais et français.

Note : La variable n'est pas définie par la spécification POSIX.

Remarque : Voyez le fichier  /usr/portage/profiles/desc/l10n.desc pour obtenir la liste des valeurs définies.Last edited by Mr. T. on Fri Mar 31, 2017 5:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fulgurance

Franchement, je trouve que le wiki n'est vraiment pas détaillé à ce niveau   :Confused: 

Du coup, j'ai mis ça dans mon make.conf, c'est suffisant ou non? Ais-je raté quelque chose ?

```
CFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

USE=""

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr_FR"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"
```

----------

## Mr. T.

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Du coup, j'ai mis ça dans mon make.conf, c'est suffisant ou non? Ais-je raté quelque chose ? 

 

Il faut réinitialiser le système pour qu'il considère les modifications.

```
root #emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> ... j'ai mis ça dans mon make.conf ...

 

Le fichier /etc/portage/make.conf spécifie des variables qui sont exploitées par Portage. La variable LINGUAS n'est plus une variable USE_EXPAND mais 

une variable d'environnement.

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> This file contains various variables that are used by Portage. [...] Portage  will  check  the  currently-defined  environment  variables  first  for  any settings.
> 
> If no environment settings are found, Portage then checks the make.conf files (make.conf may be a directory or a file). [...]

 

Il serait donc convenable de sauvegarder cette variable dans un autre fichier de configuration. Les fichiers de configuration sont placés 

dans le répertoire /etc (voir plus précisément cette page : Handbook:EnvVar).

Toutefois, je ne sais pas si la variable L10N résoudra le problème de traduction de l'interface !

----------

## Mr. T.

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> Franchement, je trouve que le wiki n'est vraiment pas détaillé à ce niveau  

 

Pour ma part, je trouve que certains articles sont confus ou incomplets. Dans ce cas, je recherche des solutions en me basant sur mon expérience ou des connaissances.

----------

## Fulgurance

J'ai appliqué les modifications que je vous avais linké dans le précédent poste à mon make.conf et j'ai fait un 

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

, mais je n'ai toujours pas le pack de langue française ... je commence à désespérer là ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu vérifié que tu n'as rien oublié en relisant https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide ?

Une fois que les langues sont disponibles, as-tu défini pour ton utilisateur que tu utilisais cette langue, voire que tu as changé la langue système globalement (via eselect locale) ?

----------

## Mr. T.

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Tandis que la variable L10N (ex. L10N="fr_FR, en_GB") permettra de récupérer des paquets spécifiques (de localisation) et installera la localisation anglais et français. 

 

```
L10N="fr_FR"
```

Mea culpa (je suis désolé) ! Après vérification, je me suis aperçu que j'avais confondu les identifiants des locales (fr_FR.UTF8, etc.) avec ceux de la variable L10N.

```
root # grep fr /usr/portage/profiles/desc/l10n.desc 

af - Afrikaans

en-ZA - English (South Africa)

fr - French

fr-CA - French (Canada)
```

La variable L10N doit avoir pour valeur fr.

----------

## Fulgurance

Finalement, j'ai compris le problème, il faut recompiler les programmes en anglais ! J'ai recompilé plasma-desktop et j'ai l'interface en français !

Existe-t-il une commande pour recompiler l'ensemble des programmes ?

----------

## k-root

 *LMGTFY wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Cheat_Sheet#Package_upgrades

 

```
 emerge -pe @world
```

----------

## Fulgurance

Merci !

----------

